# generac transfer switch



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

aktrapper said:


> i have a trouble call at a grocery store that has a generac ATS. The exerciser does not do its thing and the timer is blank...I am thinking the 9v battery needs to be replaced???? Any tips for troubleshooting these....I just know that this brand isn't as good as some as far as quality.


Thats a good place to start.

"Can't do anything until we replace this little battery"


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it a GTS or RTS switch with the time clock in the door? If it is and the timer is blank, it has gone bad. The only thing the 9v battery dose is hold the settings memory for the duration of no utility power until the generator takes over and the switch back time from gen. to utility. But in both cases the display will be blank during this time. You can only read the time/ day settings when on full utility or generator power.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Yep...old equipment.there was no display in door...just a little red blinking light saying exerciser was on...but actually was not exercising acc. To the hour meter. Tech said it was a bad board. Also with the transfer when exercising switch in the off position... it still transferred load. Maybe has several bad boards. has anyone replaced these or is it best left to the generac tech??


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been selling Generac for almost (10) years and never saw a 9V battery anywhere.. :blink::blink:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Update...worked on this and found that unit was not transferiing due to a rpm sensor on generator. reset......working normal


----------

